# Bad experience in Sidney, BC



## joebigsky (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently finished a one week charter in the Canadian gulf islands aboard a Nauticat 37 through Island Charters out of Sidney, BC. 9 days after returning the boat I received a call saying there was keel damage and that they were hauling the boat and that I would have to repair any damage. Fine, but to my knowledge I did not have any contact with the bottom. They sent a few pictures of a keel with some paint scuffed off, claiming that this is my fault. The only thing I could imagine is that the keel rested on the bottom during a low tide while in a marina at Saltspring Harbor Marina. I have had one grounding experience on my own boat, and know it is not something you can do without sensing something.

Has anyone had any issues with this company making false damage claims? I usually charter out of San Juan Sailing in Bellingham, but went north to try the Nauticat, which I was considering for purchase. I thought their entire check-in process was unusual as they did not seem to know the boat very well, including the owner of the company, and they seemed impatient with questions, etc. They did not go over the usual stuff such as anchoring (the chain wasn't marked, and the counter was broken), head/holding operation, radio, etc. This 500K yacht was parked in a slip with 4" clearance to a large power yacht adjacent. 

It seemed as though this might be a tax dodge operation for Canadians who rarely charter their boats, but I have no proof of that.

If anyone has had any experience with this company I would appreciate hearing about your experience.


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

I've chartered a lot with both Island Cruising and San Juan Sailing. Never had a bad experience with either. As a matter of fact, we have a charter with Island Cruising booked for Sept.


----------



## joebigsky (Jul 20, 2010)

*issue resolved*

Just received a call from the owner of Island Cruising informing me that they made a mistake. The diver had not informed them that the damage had occurred on the previous charter. He apologized for accusing me of doing the damage and not reporting it.

Thanks for everyones thoughts.


----------



## CapTim (Aug 18, 2009)

... so the diver only talks to the owners once every other boat?

yeah, that doesn't seem fishy at all.


----------



## joebigsky (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree that it would be highly irregular, and perhaps they changed their tune when I asked to see the prior charterer's post charter photos. He sounded sorry on the phone.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Your always sorry after getting caught..........................but could have been an honest mistake.

What bugs me is it seems these guys in general ( charter co. ) don't want to see any normal wear and tear on their boats......Ya!..I'd like to see that to on my heavy equipment as well.. ..its called over head and cost of doing business...a blatant damage is one thing scratched paint is something else.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Call me naive if you will but I reckon the fact that they rang you and admitted their mistake speaks volumes.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

True enough..but my opinion on scratched paint or normal wear and tear still stands...I don't get it.


----------



## Snboard976 (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess they read sailnet.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL...I thought of that too!...


----------



## islandcruising (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi folk, I am the owner of the business. Our mistake arose because an employee, that co-ordinated the the dive activities, did not report the markings after a previous charter. This person no longer works for Island Cruising. When the images were presented to us, we saw the markings and I had no knowledge of that they were present prior to the client boarding. Our contracted diver also had a standby conducting his duties. She knew nothing of the previous markings. All in all, a number of conditions that I was unaware of. We immediately asked for more images and this led me to believe that the underside of the keel had not been painted after a previous incident. I called the client and apologized for the mistake. Had we not identified the mistake from the new images, it would have been evident when we hauled the yacht. We have no desire to direct blame mistakenly. We date stamp images from the dive that takes place after every move of the yacht to avert such situations.


----------

